# Bass In The Bayou



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I headed out to Bayou Fundy at noon on 10/6 to catch the falling tide and had a blast catching 11" bass all afternoon. I stopped counting after 20, but it was at least double that. The only problem is they are ALL eleven inches long, consistently! The wind was blowing hard out of the north (as it has been lately) and the water temp was 70 degrees. One thing that was different, the water was not black as usual, but very clear. I used only my smallest Rapala floating minnow on my ultralight pole, it was a blast! At one point I caught fish on seven consecutive casts! I also caught one 14" spec and one 10" redfish. I also floated a bull minnow on a bobber for almost two hours and NOTHING touched it!


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good report. Glad to see they are turned back on. 

KsB


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

where is bayou fundy?


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

On the east side of Blackwater Bay just north of Escribano Point and south of the Yellow River delta. It is too shallow to enter from the bay for most boats. The sides of the Weaver River just before it empties into the bay can be just as productive.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I went back Saturday (10/9) to let my wife have a little fun catching some and she caught 9 bass a couple under slot reds and even a couple skipjack in the bayou. The water was 70 degrees and very clear and you could watch the bass, mullet, reds and even stingrays moving up and down the bayou. The air was THICK with Monarch butterflies and two Bald Eagles were hanging around most of the morning. It got hot by early afternoon so we left, the water warmed to 75 degrees by take out! (The eagle in this pic is a juvenile)


----------



## Ghostrider (Aug 4, 2009)

BentStraight...do you enter from the mouth of the bayou? Is there a way to enter from land to launch? Maybe coming in through Eglin property?


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I actually launch my 15' boat in into the bayou at the little campground right on the bayou out at the end of Choctaw Field Road. The area is NOT Eglin AFB, it is part of the Yellow River Wildlife Management area owned and operated by the Northwest Florida Water Management District. Camping is primitive (pit toilet) but, it's free. It isn't really a boat ramp, but small boats can manage it, canoes and kayaks would be perfect! You can't get in and out of the bayou mouth on low tide and even on high tide you must be careful. The upper part of the bayou runs 4 to 7 feet deep and the lower part near the mouth runs 3 to 5 feet deep. I would advise checking it out on Google maps. It is 8.5 miles west of Hwy 87 on Choctaw Field Road.


----------



## Ghostrider (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I have looked on Google, but couldn't tell what kind of launch was there. I have an 18' bass boat that is really light for its size, but I also have a 12' jon boat. Wasn't sure if I could launch the bigger boat there. Sounds like the jon boat is the way to go. Thanks again.


----------

